# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  النقل المباشر المريخ (-) Vs الاهلي شندي (-)دوري سوداني الممتاز

## مريخي اون لاين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بطاقة مباراةالمريخ والاهلي شندي :



الأسبوع: 33

لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 ملعب المريخ
 37°C
مباراة إياب
2 : 0 نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

للمشاهدة الأن في بث مباشر اضغط هنا
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصربن بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد 

*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيلين تنقل مباراة المريخ *اهلي شندي بصوت المعلق محمد فضل الله
 عندالساعة الثامنة مساء
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر ياالله
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*قالوا النيلين اعتذرت عشان خطاب المشير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## kartoub

*يا شباب الكورة ملعوبة في استاد المريخ ولا الخرطوم  شاكرين الإفادة
                        	*

----------


## مريخي اون لاين

*للمشاهدة الأن في بث مباشر اضغط هنا

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kartoub
					

يا شباب الكورة ملعوبة في استاد المريخ ولا الخرطوم  شاكرين الإفادة



استاد الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم سهل يامسهل بنصر مؤزر للمريخ على اهلى شندى ياااالله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله انطلاقة بداية المبارة
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللهم انصر الزعيم على الأعداء المتآمرين يا رب العالمين 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تشكيلة المريخ

حراسة المرمى  جمال سالم
متوسط دفاع  نمر / ضفر
اطراف ملعب  بخيت خميس / ابراهومة
محاور وسط  عمر بخيت  / 
وسط  مصعب عمر / كوفى / اوكرا
هجوم  بكرى المدينة  / رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من المباراة 



*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اخطر لاعبى اهلى شندى  ( كلتشى / عمارى )  + اطراف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ضربة ركنية لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 54 (25 من الأعضاء و 29 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,محمد عوض حبشي,هجو الأقرع,ali sirag,مريخابي كسلاوي+,الأبيض ضميرك,امجد مريخ,الصاااااقعة,ابو دعاء,ابوبكرتاج السر,Consultant,eabuali,جلال الزبير,خالد محمد الحسن,حسن بدري,mohanur,ساكواها,صخر,زول هناك+,sonstar,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمر العمر,عادل الناصر,فوزي سدر
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*محاولات هجومية مكثفة للمريخ على اهلى شندى عن طريق اوكرا ورمضان عجب وبكرى المدينة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يدير المباراة الحكم محمود شانتير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*قوووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مصعب عمر والهدف الأول للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قووووون 

مصعب عمر يسجل الهدف الاول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مصعب عمر والهدف الاول فى الدقيقة 12 من الشوط الاول من ركلة ركنية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف اتى من ركنية نفذها عمر بخيت يتابعها مصعب عمر في المرمى هدف اول للمريخ في الدقيقة 12
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لبد من سد المنافذ امام كلتشى ومحمد كوكو
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ربع ساعة من بداية الشوط الاول والنتيجة 1 / 0 لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم امين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*خروج اللاعب محمد كوكو من جانب اهلى شندى  ودخول اللاعب ياسر مزمل
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة 23 من الشوط الاول النتيجة 1 / 0 لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللهم زد وبارك 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*هجمة خطرة ضائعة لاهلى شندى فى الدقيقة 24
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مافي رابط احسن من ده؟
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsaAbElhxB8

رابط صوته ضعيف جدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف الساعة والمريخ متقدم بهدف مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري يضيع هدف من انفراد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرة مرتدة للمريخ من باص طويل من جمال سالم لبكري المدينة ينفرد بمرمى الأهلي شندي ويلعبها في الاوت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وهدف اخر يضيع من اوكرا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف الثاني للمريخ 
رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان عجب والهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## زول هناك

*قووون رمضان
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم امين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرة مرتدة نموذجية تلعب بين بكري المدينة ورمضان عجب يرسلها الاخير قوية في سقف المرمى 
هدف مريخي ثاني في الدقيقة 34
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بل شديد
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام سلم 
يا رب خماسية في عين الزنطور رئيس اهلي سندي 
يا رب كملها وجملها 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 77 (33 من الأعضاء و 44 زائر)
*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم انصرنا ي رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام سلم 
يا رب خماسية في عين الزنطور رئيس اهلي سندي 
يا رب كملها وجملها 



امين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مغربي

*أن شاء الله نبشتن أهلي شندي وبني زرقان الاتنين
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

أن شاء الله نبشتن أهلي شندي وبني زرقان الاتنين



اللهم امين اللهم اللهم امين 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان عجب كاد ان يحرز الهدف الثالث من تصويبة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 44 والمريخ متقدم بهدفي مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدفي مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب 


مزيد من التوهج يامريخ السعد في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتفوق المريخ بهدف مصعب ورمضان
*

----------


## مغربي

*حرمونا والله من المشاهده
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*ان شاء الله مزيد من الاهداف فى الشوط الثانى
عشان الزنطور يبل راسو
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبرووووك نتيجة الشوط الاول نتيجة واداء ولا اروووووووووع
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على النصر ، إن شاء الله منتصرين 
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

مبرووووك نتيجة الشوط الاول نتيجة واداء ولا اروووووووووع



الله يطمنك 
المتعة في التفاصيل يا صاقعتنا 

*

----------


## sabry

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر 
يا إخوانا الاخبار اول باول
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*علي المريخ ان يعلم قناة النيلين درس لا ينسي عبر التاريخ ان يحرمها من دخول استاد المريخ  في مباراة القمة وفي الوقت المناسب بعد ما يجهزوا انفسهم للدخول عشان ما يكون في هناك جودية 
ويمسخ عليهم احتفالهم بالهلال في المباراة الختامية  
اتمني ان يكون للمريخ يوما رد قوي وفي الصميم ان لا يعلن عدم التلفزة  ولكن في الوقت االمناسب يحرم الهلالاب وقناتهم وكل من لف ودور وظلم المريخ  اتمني ذلك 
واتمني ان لم يفعلها المجلس الهش يفعلها جمهور المريخ 
رد علي القناة التي تترصد المريخ 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ياجبرة ماعاوزين تهاون وتراخى فى الشوط الثانى الاهلى خطير ولن يستسلم
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*بداية الشوط الثاني 
على البركة ان شاء الله والنصر 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله
بداية الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم امين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## استرلينى

*تانى ابراهومه ياجبره الله استر 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اصابة اللاعب ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابراهومة يغادر ارضية الملعب لتلقي العلاج
*

----------


## Consultant

*ياريت جبره يطلع إبراهومة ويرجع رمضان للطرف الأيسر وإدخال إبراهيم جعفر أو محمد الرشيد ليلعب في المحور
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دخول محمد الرشيد بديلا لابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*التغير فى الملعب بعد دخول محمد الرشيد 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*سبحان الله اها جبرة سمع كلامك هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ابراهومة لاعب مبارة كبيرة قبل التبديل الاطرارى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خطاب فيصل يحصل علي بطاقة صفراء لإمساكه فانيلة بكري المدينة
*

----------


## Consultant

*ده إحساس عشق السنين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تصويبة قوية من اوكرا يتصدى لها حارس الأهلي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 92 (43 من الأعضاء و 49 زائر)
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج وسط دفاع الاهلى ودخول مهاجم مدرب الاهلى يلعبها هجومية 
الدقيقة 18 والزعيم متقدم بهدفى الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الاهلى شندى يتسيد الشوط الثانى وينك ياجبره 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوكرا يضيع هدف مؤكد من تمريرة بكري المدينة
*

----------


## sabry

*الخبر يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح نمر يسقط ويعالج داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اصابة لصلاح نمر عند الدقيقة 27
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك يااااااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## Consultant

*25 دقيقه تقريبا من الشوط الثاني ومازال الزعيم متقدم بهدفين نظيفيين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فرصة تضيع من رمضان عجب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف الساعة 
وتقدم المريخ بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة بردت بعدما حصن المريخ فوزه بالهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول عبدو جابر بديلا لأوكرا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثاني في المريخ 

خروج اوكرا ودخول عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محمد حسن ينال بطاقة صفراء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 36 والمريخ متقدم بهدفين دون مقابل
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبارة خدمة يمين وعرق جبين والله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة يعالج داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري المدينة يسقط علي الأرض يعاني من اصابة
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الثانى والنتيجة تقدم المريخ 2 / 0
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة يفوز بجائزة نجومية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري المدينة نجماً للمباراة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*41 دقيقة والتقدم للزعيم ودخول سلمون وبكرى المدينه نجما للقاء
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله لعيبة المريخ جميعهم نجوم الليلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثالث للمريخ 
سالمون جابسون بديلا لابراهيم جعفر
                        	*

----------


## Consultant

*المريخ يفتقد في هذه اللحظات القائد الذي يقتل المبارة . آخر من أدي هذا الدور المصري أيمن سعيد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تألق بكري المدينة الكبير اليوم سيسبب الذعر في زريبة الزناطير

اوكرا ورمضان ومصعب تالقوا ايضا وجاهزين لدك وخبت فوزي وعياله
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*واصلوا يا شباب...
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تألق بكري المدينة الكبير اليوم سيسبب الذعر في زريبة الزناطير

اوكرا ورمضان ومصعب تالقوا ايضا وجاهزين لدك وخبت فوزي وعياله



ولا ننسى تألق خط الدفاع 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*انا حالف المريخ يفوز على الزناطير ويلقن فوزى درس لن ينساه سوف اضبح خروف واوزعه للمساكين كرامه للزعيم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الوقت الرسمي 
و3 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة لبكري المدينة وتبادل الكرة مع محمد الرشيد تصل لصعب عمر تخرج وتضيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ بثنائية مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب 


مبروك للمريخ
ويالزنطور بل راسك من هسه
الحرييييييييق جااااااك يافوزي
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الحمد لله رب العالمين وعقبال إنتصارات قادمة بإذن الله تعالى 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميروووووووك ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبروووووك ياشباب النصر الجميل 
وعقبال ضرب الزناطير
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*مبروك ياشباب على النصر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوووووق
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*الف مبروووك
شرفونا وسروا بالنا

وسكتوا الشمات

لك الشكر والحمد ياااارب
*

----------


## sabry

*الف مبروووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## Consultant

*وينو الزنطووور ريس الأهلي ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف الف مبروووك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مليووووووون مبروووووووووك يا شباب
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم والدور علي الزنطور 
*

----------


## mosa2000

*النتيجة كم يا سباب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*عودة احمد ضفر وصلاح نمر للتألق من جديد تفرح كل الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*الف مبروووك ي صفوه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مليون مبروك النصر الرائع

*****
يا ظناطير بلوا راسكم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

النتيجة كم يا شباب





اليوم 09:49 PMكفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على الاهلي شندي بهدفين دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ في الاسبوع33 احرز للمريخ مصعب عمر في الدقيقة 10 و رمضان عجب في الدقيقة 32 
بهذه النتيجة ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــــــــ(77) خطف بها المركز الثاني و الاهلي تجمد في نقاطه الـــــــــــ(70)
ا
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*بالله اكتبوا و عدلوا النتيجة فى العنوان ،،، عشان خاطر الثبات و كده بعدين نخش على البوست ههههههههه

مليون مبروووووك و ان شاءالله الفوز فى مباراة القمة فى الممتاز و الكاس ،،
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------

